# Female Rats in dire need!! (Longview, Tx)



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

My mother is making me get rid of my four girls you can read more about it in one of my posts. They need homes pronto my mother said if I cannot find them homes in three days she's throwing them outside  Please help my babies they are in a life or death situation I love them very much and want them to live long happy lives!!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I live three hours away, otherwise I would help.  If anyone can transport to the DFW area, I MIGHT be able to take them for a while (not permanently), in order to give them more time. I'd give them a good home until I was able to find someone to take them to give them a lifelong home. I just really can't travel... I have a single critter nation unit they could stay in and plenty of extra food.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I really wish I could help but I live really far away! I hope you find your girls homes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollandTaylor (Aug 28, 2011)

This breaks my heart! If I had a working vehicle I'd come up there and get them for you. I only live about 2 1/2 hours south of you in the Lake Livingston area. Is there no one you know who can keep them at their house until a permanent home is found?


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I live in Sherman, two hours north of DFW but even if I could take them I have no housing for them and I cannot put them in with my boys for obvious reasons... lord I wish I could help. *


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad to know so many people would take my girls in  I really wish I had a ride to bring them


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I would also take them in at least temporarily if I could but I live 4 hours at least away and don't have another cage. I can definitely try to put the word out hopefully someone can take them. Have you tried craigslist I am sure you have but.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

FallDeere will be taking my babies in with the help from a woman off central rat rescue!!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear someone is going to take them in, at least temporarily.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Hopefully I will... It'll completely depend on whether or not the arrangements work out. However, if they do get here safe and sound, they'll have a good temporary home while I track down a more permanent home. I can't keep them, sadly, but I am happy to save them.  I've never had hairless rats, so I'm actually pretty excited! ^_^ I've only ever touched one, lol.

Boy, I'm going to have a lot of rats. XD


----------

